# Day 3 at home and not eating



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Dutch came home Tuesday afternoon and ate fine that night and the next morning. The following evening, he only ate about 1/2 his dinner. Today he didn't eat much of his breakfast and hasn't touched his dinner. Should I be worried? He doesn't seem to be acting different...He has his first vet appointment tomorrow at noon.

The breeder had him on Natures Variety kibble (just a little bit throughout the day) and 1 raw medallion in the AM and 1 in the PM. That is what I have been doing as well since bringing him home with just a couple treats here and their for potty training (which he doesn't seem to want either).

Any advice? THANKS!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey wasn't good about eating for the first few days either. His breeder had me feed him Gerber chicken sticks which he loved. His appetite improved as he settled in. I started crumbling the chicken sticks in with his kibble and before long he was cleaning his bowl.

You're not giving him Nutrical, are you? New owners often make the mistake of filling puppies up on Nutrical so they don't want to eat. It should only be used if Dutch is hypoglycemic (shaking, wobbly, listless, pale gums).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How old is Dutch? I would call the breeder and tell her or him about it and see if he/she has any ideas. I would also make sure to have nutrical on hand for emergency if he got hypoglycemic. Tyler is still a picky eater but at least he's older now


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

I am by no means an expert here - but when I brought Icy home he ate fine for the first day or two and then stopped also. I added a very small amount of warm water to his kibble for a few days which made a difference. Mine STILL do not have a clue what to do with treats. But they eat every last morsel of kibble within a few minutes now and aren't picky at all.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rexy was the same way - he didn't eat very much for the first week or so we had him at home. The vet told me to free feed him and so we just left the food out. After about a week he was more comfortable and he has quite an appetite now! Dutch is probably just getting used to being in his new home and may be a bit anxious. I'd ask the vet about it tomorrow, but I wouldn't be too worried unless he's still not eating much after about a week. Also, the free feeding really helped as sometimes Rexy just wanted one or two pieces of kibble. He sort of munches all day long now, but seems to prefer to eat while we're eating.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with what the others have said- sometimes the pup just needs to settle in. Obi did not feed as well the first week when he came to us. I just free fed until he got more comfortable. Now he eats two solid meals well. Obi was already 9 months, but I think most pups (regardless of age) have to transition to their new home.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My thought is that you can't even imagine how small the portion is for a wee one. Could it be that he stuffed and stuffed and stuffed until he had enough? (quoting Dr. Suesse) But I say talk to the breeder. The breeder knows your pup and is your best source for good advice.


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

How old is dutch? It takes 1-2 weeks for a puppy to be fully settled in, if its not eating but drinking perhaps you can try giving glucose water.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, come to think of it, my boys did this too.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

He is just over 12 weeks. I feel much better this morning as he gobbled up ALL his medallion in one sitting. He must have just had an upset tummy yesterday. Thanks ladies. I do not have nutrical, but considered talking to the vet about it this morning if he didn't eat. I take him at 11:30 today to see the vet for the first time and I will bring it up and see what he says but it looks like it was just yesterday.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, no help Addie and Jack eat like piranha. I just put them on Freshpet. I have dry kibble out for them at all times, but they have a hard time with it. They weren't into treats either, so I tried Honey Nut Cheerios. They won't take a whole one, have to break them. He's probably a little stressed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news!! My Hardy was picky, at first. I would bounce some kibble on the floor, like a game, and he 'd gobble it up! It kind of jump started his appetite. Now he's a whopping 10 pounds. I don't have to encourage him to eat anymore!!!


----------

